# Iceland Island - Fliegenfischen - bin für Tips zum nächsten Urlaub dankbar



## wuzzl (6. April 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

habe für Juli eine Einladung nach Iceland - hat sich übers Endurofahren so ergeben, und hab die Gelegenheit dort auch Fliegenfischen zu gehen. 

Hat hierzu jemand gute Erfahrungen was dort geht? Im Standardgepäck sind natürlich trockene in allen größen und auch div. Nymphen, streamer etc. - leider hab ich aber überhaupt keine Ahnung wie dort die Insekten etc. um diese Jahreszeit aussehen, und binden will ich vorher und nicht oben erst. 

Wäre um Tips und auch Bildern zu Fliegenmustern etc. sehr dankbar. Gerne auch per PN, Vertrauchlichkeit wird zugesichert. 

Werd auch meinen Sohn 12 Jahre mitnehmen. Falls noch wer eine Wathose von der wärmeren Sorte in 41er Schuhgrösse loswerden will wär ich auch ein dankbarer Abnehmer. 

LG
Roland


----------



## rxstx rxt (7. April 2015)

*AW: Iceland Island - Fliegenfischen - bin für Tips zum nächsten Urlaub dankbar*

Glückwunsch Roland! Eine seehr schöne Einladung hast Du da:l
Wo wirst Du denn sein auf der Insel?
Ich sende dir mal etwas zu -wird zu umfangreich hier.


----------



## wuzzl (7. April 2015)

*AW: Iceland Island - Fliegenfischen - bin für Tips zum nächsten Urlaub dankbar*

Danke für die PN. 

@rusty: wird ca. 20 km von Rekjavik sein, aber dann ins Landesinnere - hab da leider noch keine Ahnung, aber ich hoff die "Locals" kennen sich da aus. 

Ich will nur nicht blöd sterben und lauter falsches Zeug mithaben, daher meine Anfrage an die "Fachleute" im Forum. Binden kann ich selber recht fix, nur mangelt es an Mustern, hat halt jedes Gewässer seine Besonderheiten - und wenn 8 Monate Winter ist, und nur 15 Grad im Sommer, dann wird wohl einiges anders sein als bei mir daheim im Bach *gg*.


----------



## rxstx rxt (7. April 2015)

*AW: Iceland Island - Fliegenfischen - bin für Tips zum nächsten Urlaub dankbar*

An Insekten gibt es kleinere Köcherfliegen und eben Midges.  Dazu kommen je nach Gewässer vielleicht noch ein paar Terrestials und der Rest sind Streamer.
Neben Salmonidennachwuchs sind Stichlinge die einzigen Kleinfische dort.
Wenn ihr in der Nähe der Hauptstadt seit, gibt es keine mehrwandernden Saibling aber die "süßen" können auch locker 50 plus erreichen. Der Thingvellir Nationalpark ist nah und für monströse Forellen berühmt.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (7. April 2015)

*AW: Iceland Island - Fliegenfischen - bin für Tips zum nächsten Urlaub dankbar*

Moin,
Glückwunsch, wird bestimmt in vielerlei Hinsicht ein toller Trip. Neidisch ich bin ....

Schau mal hier:
http://www.north-guiding.com/angelfuehrer-fluss/island.html
Die Anschaffung tät sich lohnen ...

Viel Spaß, stramme Leine!

Gruß, Tom


----------



## maxl.huber123 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Iceland Island - Fliegenfischen - bin für Tips zum nächsten Urlaub dankbar*

ich habe bei youtube ein video gefunden...

müsste dir gefallen, leider wurder user durch einen amoklauf seitens von thomas 3 jahre gesperrt, er hätte dir bestimmt weiterhelfen können

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSql1Wwmosk


----------



## rxstx rxt (7. April 2015)

*AW: Iceland Island - Fliegenfischen - bin für Tips zum nächsten Urlaub dankbar*

Auch wenn ich mit dem Agieren  von Thomas so manches Problem habe, mit dem Video habe ich deutlich größere - besonders mit den Betrachtungen zur Volksgesundheit gegen Ende...
Die Entfernung von unserem Perikles gehört für mich zu seinen guten Taten und der gutgläubige Teil meines Herzens will ganz fest daran glauben, dass du es nicht bist, der über den Hintereingang zurück gekehrt ist...


----------



## GoFlyFishing (7. April 2015)

*AW: Iceland Island - Fliegenfischen - bin für Tips zum nächsten Urlaub dankbar*

Hey, 

Perikles wurde aus mehreren Foren "entfernt". :g

Hier findest du 6 bebilderte Fliegenfischer-Reiseberichte zu Island. Solltest du mal reinschauen: 

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/island00.html

 Und hier ist ein Thread "Wohin, Island im Juni?": http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/...6233&t=269667&p=2730770&hilit=island#p2730770

Petri
Simon

PS: Viel Spaß in Island. So nen Trip macht man nicht alle Tage!!!


----------



## maxl.huber123 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Iceland Island - Fliegenfischen - bin für Tips zum nächsten Urlaub dankbar*

mit entfernen, einsperren und verfolgen sind die deutsche ja top  mir ist das egal, mir sind schöne bild beiträge wichtiger als das dumme geplänkel, gute user muss man schützen und fördern, bevor man irgendwelche no name user bevorzugt...ich komme leider wenig zum fischen, deswegen fand ich die fliegenfischer beiträge immer top...besser wie die ganzen fragen, welche rute kann ich kaufen? oder welche schnur zur rute x?oder hamburger wurftage? mal ehrlich...wo sind den wirklich gute fliegenfischer bildbeiträge zu finden? nirgends....


----------



## cxppx19xx (28. April 2015)

*AW: Iceland Island - Fliegenfischen - bin für Tips zum nächsten Urlaub dankbar*

Hallo wuzzl,

da du ja in diesem Jahr nach Island zum Fliegenfischen fährst,
so möchte ich dich beglückwünschen und dir folgendes Video nicht vorenthalten :

https://vimeo.com/42722888

Beste Grüße

cappa


----------



## perchcatcher (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Iceland Island - Fliegenfischen - bin für Tips zum nächsten Urlaub dankbar*

Gratulation zum Reiseerlebnis 

Denk aber an die speziellen Einfuhrbestimmungen für Angelkrams in Island, ich fahre nächstes Frühjahr dort hin und werde meinen Kram größtenteils hier lassen.


----------



## wuzzl (5. November 2015)

*AW: Iceland Island - Fliegenfischen - bin für Tips zum nächsten Urlaub dankbar*

Will euch jetzt nicht vorenthalten wie der Urlaub gelaufen ist: 

 Beim Abflug wollten Sie für die Spinnruten 80 Eur fürs Zusatzgepäck haben (Air Berlin - die spinnen doch) - hab die Spinnangeln dann nicht mitgenommen und die Fliegenruten ins Handgepäck genommen. 

 Bei der Ankunft am Flughafen habens uns gleich rausgefischt - hatte aber das Zertifikat über die Desinfektion dabei - also problemlos. 

 An die Lachsflüsse sind wir dann nicht zum Fischen gegangen, die wollten 1.500 Eur haben ... dafür wär dann ein Guide dabei. 

 Es gibt aber eine pauschale Fischkarte mit der man Islandweit an rd. 60 Seen angeln kann. Ausserdem gibt es immer wieder Schilder wo eine Angel drauf ist, oder wo "VEIDILEYFI" drauf steht, was so viel heisst wie angeln erlaubt, aber vorher den Grundstückseigentümer/Bauern fragen. Karte geht dann relativ günstig und nett sind die meistens auch recht ... allerdings ist das nicht überall. 

 Nachdem es saukalt war (4-6 Grad) haben wir uns das Flussangeln gespart ... in den Seen haben wir dann ein paar Saiblinge gefangen ... die sind aber relativ kampfstark da oben ... und die Schwanzflosse ist breiter als der Rest vom Körper ... also richtige Schwimmer ... und gut genährt waren die auch. 

 Leider kommt man zu den kleineren Seen nur sehr schlecht ran, weil keine Wege zum See führen ... also sehr viel zu Fuss bewältigt werden muss. 

 LG
wuzzl


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Iceland Island - Fliegenfischen - bin für Tips zum nächsten Urlaub dankbar*

Danke für die Rückmeldung - 1500 Ocken, mein lieber Schwan.....


----------



## Palerado (10. November 2015)

*AW: Iceland Island - Fliegenfischen - bin für Tips zum nächsten Urlaub dankbar*

Ich dachte mir ja scon das LAchsangeln was für Besserverdienende ist.
Aber das man soviel besser verdienen muss... Heftig.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Iceland Island - Fliegenfischen - bin für Tips zum nächsten Urlaub dankbar*

Hallo,

es geht auch teurer. So ersteigerte neulich ein Engländer 2 Tage Fischerei im  Alta/Langstilla für den 20. und 21. Juni 2016 für 250.000 Norwegische Kronen. Ja Richtig gelesen: zweihundertfünfzigtausend, das sind momentan so rund 26.000 Euro.
Da kommt Freude auf.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## perchcatcher (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Iceland Island - Fliegenfischen - bin für Tips zum nächsten Urlaub dankbar*

Ich hatte das Glück das es in Island so ist wehm das Land gehört der hat auch die Fischereirecht.
Ansonsten nehmen die Isis von den vollen ;-)


----------

